# anyone pattern a mossburg tactical turkey yet ?



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Trying to figure out what load is best for my mossburg tactical turkey in three and a half inch. I was hoping someone might have the same gun and be able to save me the cost of buying different types of loads to check on the best pattern. Any advice would be appreciated. I intend to use a three and a half but I dont have any brand preference, also shot size information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## hopeandpoke (Oct 16, 2004)

Choke - Pure Gold or Indian Creek 
ammo - Nitro Company


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

hopeandpoke said:


> Choke - Pure Gold or Indian Creek
> ammo - Nitro Company


My mossberg 500 shoots out to 55 yards with 3inch federal flight controls with no problems..Not sure on that gun though.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

The only true way to determine what load your shotgun likes best is to: 

Pattern it at different ranges. ***Very close= 5 yards, Medium range= 20 yards, and extended range=30 yards and beyond. I believe the standard minimum number of pellets in the vertebra and skull is at least 6.

(*** I know that 5 yards sounds like a waste of time, but unless you can see how much the pattern DIDN'T open can be a real eye opener! My hunting buddy now knows how he missed a sure shot.)

With different loads.. 5 shot, 6 shot etc.

With different size shells, 2 3/4', 3" and 3 1/2"

I've found that my extra full Turkey tube doesn't pattern like I thought it would at extended range. I bought a ported Turkey tube and it shoots very well at all ranges.

Since I use this weapon for other things beside Turkey hunting, I know that the barrel can change with use. So for that reason I always shoot at least one shell at extended range BEFORE every Turkey season. There are enough things that chance plays a role in when it comes to hunting. Wondering if my weapon still patterns the same shouldn't be one of them.

Mitch


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

My mossberg i can't get a 3 1/2 to throw a good pattern i have better luck with a 3" they a winchester double x


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a Mossberg 535 tactical turkey with a 20 in. barrel and a xx-full .670 choke tube. It likes Remington Premier Magnum No.6 - 3 1/2". I went through 4 different Winchester shells and 2 different Remington shells at 20-30-40 yards. A little tip, if you have the 3 dot fiber sights keep your cheek off the stock when shooting. I have a nice bruise to help me remember. This gun is super lightweight and kicks like a mule.


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have a tactical, but i have the 935 turkey model, and just patterned it with Winchester 3 1/2" High Velocity #5's using the choke tube that came with the gun, and had 67 hits in the head/neck at 30yds, i would say that this is the best pattern i have shot out of this gun. In the past i have used 3" hevi-shot,3" Winchesters, and 3.5" federal, and by far this has been the best pattern.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have three diffrent mossberg 500 and each one likes a diffrent shell.
One like true flight and is great for long range but is way to tight for anything under 15 yards. Every gun is diffrent and must be taken to the range. I have had the best luck with 3inch shells


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

The best results I had shooting the tactical was, crazy to say, but the simple black winchester shells, 3", #6's through a primos Jellyhead tube. I fired flight controls and hevi as well but best results were actually with the cheapest shells. I know, hard to believe...


----------

